# Slide 150 8.0 Gewichtseinsparmaßnahmen?



## niermem2 (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
habe nun schon 2 Monate das Slide 150 8.0. Bin bissher sehr zufrieden.

Hat vielleicht jemand von euch schon Komponenten ersetzt um Gewicht einzusparen? Wenn ja was und wie teuer waren die Komponenten.

Ich denke mal für Touren bis 50Km mit ordentlichen abfahrten lasse ich das bike so wie es ist. 
Für längere touren die hauptsächlich auf Waldautobahnen verlaufen, denke ich, dass ich eine Fsa Sattelstütze verbauen werde.

Wo seht ihr am meisten Potential? Laufräder natürlich, aber möchte nicht gleich 500 ausgeben. Habe hier eigentlich auch schon einen zweiten leichteren LRS bei dem aber leider die hinterachse nur für schnellspanner ausgelegt ist.

Vielen dank schon mal für alle Vorschläge.


----------



## Aalex (21. Februar 2013)

spar auf gute laufräder und gute reifen

alles andere ist schwachsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McZappenduster (21. Februar 2013)

Sattelstütze:
http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...d=459&osCsid=cf29df9d45d823e1bdda3b83eddef7d1
http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...d=460&osCsid=cf29df9d45d823e1bdda3b83eddef7d1
http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...d=428&osCsid=cf29df9d45d823e1bdda3b83eddef7d1

P/L einfach top und im Gegensatz zur Reverb gleich ganze 400g gespart.

Leichte Laufräder für "wenig" Geld vielleicht:
http://www.cycle-aix.de/Mavic-Crosstrail-Disc-6-Loch-Set
oder bei Bike-Discount für 399.

Eventuell auch die Shimano XT
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29807_WH-M785-XT-Disc-Center-Lock-Laufradsatz-.html
Ist die leichte Version, es gibt auch noch eine Trail Version mit 1800g fürs gleiche Geld.

Vielleicht noch ein Carbon-Lenker:
http://www.solidbikes.de/de/REVERSE...g-Handlebar-Carbon-Rise:-20mm-Backsweep-9Up:4

Ansonsten kann man natürlich noch viel mehr Gewicht sparen wenn man das will und auch genug Geld zur Verfügung hat ;-)


----------



## filiale (21. Februar 2013)

Mein Kumpel hat ein 8 Jahr altes Hardtail. Mit Shimano LX V-Brakes  Er fährt 120km Touren mit bis zu 2000Hm. Was Du brauchst ist Kondition und keine Gewichtsersparnis 

Wieder zum Thema...ich würde Sattelstütze, Lenker und Vorbau durch Carbin ersetzen. Und dann natürlich wie die anderen schon sagten -> LRS macht das Meiste aus.


----------



## Waldschleicher (21. Februar 2013)

niermem2 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal für Touren bis 50Km mit ordentlichen abfahrten lasse ich das bike so wie es ist.
> 
> Wo seht ihr am meisten Potential? Laufräder natürlich, aber möchte nicht gleich 500 ausgeben.



Nicht viel ausgeben und Gewicht sparen? Wird nix, fahre einfach und tausche was verschlissen/defekt ist. Da ist doch eine Deore Kassette dran, oder? Die dürfte schon 100gr schwerer als eine XT sein.



> Für längere touren die hauptsächlich auf Waldautobahnen verlaufen, denke ich, dass ich eine Fsa Sattelstütze verbauen werde.



Dafür würde ich eher ein leichtes/anderes Rad kaufen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (21. Februar 2013)

McZappenduster schrieb:


> Leichte Laufräder für "wenig" Geld vielleicht:
> http://www.cycle-aix.de/Mavic-Crosstrail-Disc-6-Loch-Set
> oder bei Bike-Discount für 399.



Immer auf die Innenbreite achten. Die haben 19mm- CC Felgen.


----------



## McZappenduster (22. Februar 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Immer auf die Innenbreite achten. Die haben 19mm- CC Felgen.



i know
Aber es kommt ja auch immer auf die Vorlieben und Vorstellungen des Fahrers an.
Ich selber lasse mir einen LRS mit der AMRide25 aufbauen, um zu erfahren wie eine größere Maulweite auf das Fahrgefühl Einfluss nimmt. Ist aber leider erst Ende März fertig.



> Da ist doch eine Deore Kassette dran, oder? Die dürfte schon 100gr schwerer als eine XT sein.


Ja das kommt so in etwa hin, knapp 130g. Ich habe sofort gewechselt auf komplett XT  aber hauptsächlich wegen dem XT und weil die Deore Kasette aussieht wie ein Sack Schrauben


----------



## Waldschleicher (22. Februar 2013)

McZappenduster schrieb:


> i know
> 
> Ich selber lasse mir einen LRS mit der AMRide25 aufbauen,



Na das ist doch schon eher was.  Ist halt nicht so schwabbelig und kann mit weniger Luft gefahren werden. 
Die Deore Kassette muss ich tauschen, weil sie sonst den Alufreilauf der Hope frisst. Sonst würde ich die erstmal fahren. 

@niermem: Bevor du Geld in Gewichtsersparnis steckst, von dem am Ende nicht viel zu merken ist: Vielleicht wäre ein 29er Hardtail von Radon eine Alternative. Oder gleich ein Crosser...


----------



## Markdierk (23. Februar 2013)

Laufräder + Tubeless, das wirst du auch merken, nicht nur gewichtstechnisch


----------

